
Del.icio.us has been down since it's “migration” on Sunday - jklp
http://blog.delicious.com/2016/04/transition-to-del-icio-us/
======
mikestew
Am I the only one whose first thought was, "wow, del.icio.us is still around?"
Yahoo bought them, kinda screwed it up IMO, I paid pinboard his paltry asking
price, and kind of forgot about poor ol' del.icio.us.

After reading the post...WTF? They're migrating back to their original domain
name and that failed? Didn't del.icio.us always resolve even after
delicious.com? What am I missing?

~~~
geekfactor
Have you also forgotten about pinboard? Just curious because the story is the
same for me, and I've since forgotten about pinboard too. I had the same "oh,
that's still around?" reaction during the recent Pinboard/Zapier kerfuffle.

~~~
mikestew
> Have you also forgotten about pinboard?

Why would I have forgotten about pinboard? I use it several times a week.

------
davidp670
I've been using BookmarkOS for a couple months now and can't browse without it
[https://bookmarkos.com](https://bookmarkos.com)

------
jklp
I think with an outage for this long, is it safe to assume that we've moved
away from "the migration is taking awhile" to "something terrible has happened
and it may be a good time to switch to pinboard.in"?

~~~
garnet4
Have been an avid delicious.com user for so many years. Got frustrated with
recent down times and switched to
[https://www.diigo.com](https://www.diigo.com)

------
jccalhoun
this is sad. I use delicious a lot and this was the last straw and finally
pushed me to pay for pinboard. I just hope they come back up so i can export
my links.

~~~
jklp
Just had a browse of
[http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/delicious.com.html](http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/delicious.com.html)
and it looks like quite a few people have the same plan (myself included)

------
dblume
I thought it was ill-advised when Tony Aly decided to embed ads into the
Delicious users' activity feeds. [http://david.dlma.com/blog/monetizing-rss-
and-atom-feeds](http://david.dlma.com/blog/monetizing-rss-and-atom-feeds) But
this amount of downtime with no transparency takes the site to a new low.

------
wiseleo
It has been broken for a while. API calls are returning errors even when used
with the official bookmarklet. API support for extensions (the real reason why
Delicious was successful) apparently has been deprecated? Whoever is running
this doesn't have enough technical expertise.

~~~
mikestew
Thing is, I'd consider buying and at least get it working again. Sadly, the
current owners won't realize that what little value it had is now gone, gone,
gone and are almost guaranteed to want too much. So instead of putting it
hands of someone that knows enough to keep it running, it'll just fade back
into obscurity.

------
m_alexgr
[http://del.icio.us](http://del.icio.us) would appear to be back. Was able to
sign in today and add a new bookmark.

~~~
mikestew
I just clicked your link, and it's down for me. Same message as before.

~~~
jklp
Might be cached? I logged in earlier this morning (and seems to be working
now) and exported all my bookmarks to pinboard.

It's sad to see all my thousands of bookmarks over the last decade in a file
<1MB

------
berenddeboer
Definitely switching too, but really would like to get my bookmarks back. But
I rate that as less than 10%. Clearly another company that didn't realise it
was incompetent.

~~~
marojejian
Now working for me...

